# Impossible photography?



## Nibbio (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys, to be honest i lack experience and fall behind when it comes to practice and personal knowledge. I'm interested in adding effects and "touch-up" to photos, to use creativity and personal vision. 
I watched a video about a man who creates photography on a different level.
Do you think his advices are worth following or should i go out and just learn things the way i see them, the way i feel them.

https://www.cloudy.ec/v/4e1791afe9b16

Thank you for your help, forum!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2014)

Nibbio said:


> Do you think his advices are worth following or should i go out and just learn things the way i see them, the way i feel them.



If you want to use photography as one media to create similar work, then yes, you'd probably want to follow his advices.

If you want to learn how to take a picture in the first place, then it's not the best place to start, one should learn the technical skill first.


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2014)

I recommend you make images based on _your_ ideas and vision.

The video shows that Johansson not only has the experience and personal knowledge it takes to be a skilled photographer, Erik also has the experience and personal knowledge it takes to be a skilled graphic artist.

There is no EZ button. You will still need to establish a good strong foundation by understanding the fundamentals of of visual art, design, and how those relate to doing photography.
Of all the arts photography is the easiest to become competent at. What is difficult about photography is making images that stand apart from all the other competently made photographs.


----------



## Propsguy (Feb 14, 2014)

Very solid advice from Braineack and KmH.  Build a foundation of knowledge and experience and keep building upon that... referencing the end product of other photographers' work provides a long term goal, but it doesn't do your adventure in photography much justice to not create your own creative path and follow it....


----------



## BobSaget (Feb 14, 2014)

Nothing is unpossible!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2014)

BobSaget said:


> Nothing is unpossible!


----------



## Modifeye (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Nibbio,

Like you, I became fascinated with conceptual photography and creative photo manipulations. I'm also very familiar with EJ's work. I think the advice given to you so far in this thread has been very good. You need to develop very strong photography skills first before getting into all the crazy stuff. Once you get there though, it is SO much fun to be able to create any vision you may have. I do tons of surreal photography, some similar to Erik's. I encourage you to check out my Facebook page to see my work and I'd be happy to help you along the way! Cheers


----------



## Nibbio (Feb 17, 2014)

You're amazing guys. So much useful information and photography wisdom in one place. A big thanks to all who commented on this thread. I'll stay tuned for more of your wisdom and experience in this forum. Much love to all!


----------

